# Anyone using KeelGuard?



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

I previously used it on a Maverick for the same reason with great results. Just follow the application directions it was easy to install.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

sucks----if your bow has any angle to it--I am currently looking into Herculiner stuff in a can


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> sucks----if your bow has any angle to it--I am currently looking into Herculiner stuff in a can


I would recommend Monstaliner. Lots of colors and has a much nicer finish than Herculiner. My whole boat is done in it. No dock rash on it and I was staked out trying to take some pics of my boat when a jackass ripped by me at about 30 and it got into some rocks. No damage to the Monstaliner...The Gator Glide on the bottom not so much...It isn't cheap though.

http://www.monstaliner.com/


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tip and the link---will be looking into it----need something for the bow of my SUV

no docks at the ramps and plenty of rocks :'(


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

> sucks----if your bow has any angle to it--I am currently looking into Herculiner stuff in a can


I have a friend who has some so I'm looking at putting a 4 foot section on the bow. I will tape it on to fit test how far up the curve on my SUV17 bow it will go and still fit flush. If I can cover the first inch or two where the bow starts to curve upwards i'll be happy. I will post pictures of the test fit later this week. Ideally, I'd like to cover from the bow hitch to the start of the center poling strake but will have to see how the curve effects that plan.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

check back in a year and let us know how it is doing


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Try Marine tex on the keel area that is damaged, it works for me. Epoxy Putty repair holds up great for beaching and abuse..


----------

